# Receiver popping off...



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

So I've set up my front L+R speakers (bi-amped using the rear surround ports) and it works fine. For some reason now though, when I switch to "audio" (listening to the radio), the receiver makes a popping noise and shuts off. The display is asking me to check speaker wire. I've checked, and the FM wire is in the correct position. What could be causing this? Everything else seems to be working except the FM tuner.

My receiver is a Yamaha RX-V671 and speakers are Polk Audio Monitor 60's. I have no other speakers in the setup currently.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What happens if you just connect them with a single wire from the front L/R connections.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

The problem is now fixed. It is due to 1 of 2 reasons:

1: I updated the firmware via Internet for the receiver.
2: I removed the metal bridge between the tweeter and woofer wiring posts so it is now a true bi-amp situation.

Not sure which fixed it, since I did both before trying again. *shrugs*


----------

